# Courtroom feces-thrower gets 31 years in prison



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/33491321/ns/us_news-weird_news/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Maybe he was one of those roofing contractors that poo'd in Hauntiholik's yard


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Roxy - without a scientific investigation I have to go with "critter". Most likely a den of one or more raccoons that has been feasting on pumpkins.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Hey "Everyone Poops" so whats the big deal?


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

We all poop but we don't all throw it at people. EWWWWWWW!


----------

